

What happened to the Open Graph Protocol? - jgrahamc
http://blog.jgc.org/2010/09/what-happened-to-open-graph-protocol.html

======
bl4k
They have done a poor job promoting it. Developers do not see the immediate
value of marking up their pages to benefit Facebook. I still don't understand
what they mean by "enables any page to have the same functionality as a
Facebook page"

When I look at the IMDB examples, all I see is the same 'like' button, and
nothing more.

A good example of how to roll out a new markup schematic is the IE9 jumplists
and desktop pinning (site specific browsers). The browser was launched earlier
today and already numerous sites support this new markup - such as IMDB, CNN,
Twitter etc.

Developers can see the clear value proposition with the ms markup, and
Microsoft likely spent the beta period approaching high-profile sites and
getting them to build support for the new format.

See:
[http://www.hanselman.com/blog/PermaLink.aspx?guid=475e293f-7...](http://www.hanselman.com/blog/PermaLink.aspx?guid=475e293f-7465-4c72-bff3-a3bcb96721fc)

Facebook, on the other hand, just announced a new format and then hoped that
the world would just adopt it because they are Facebook.

